# In some serious need of pointers.....



## Gstring706 (Jun 20, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I have been reading posts on here for a long time now, but I am not from the area so I haven't made an account to add my more or less useless input haha. 

Anywys the reason I need help, my uncle and I are staying at ft pickens and weve been here since last Monday, we have fished at the ft Pickens pier, girl scout bay (Pickens near the check in/ ranger pier), the gulf side, sikes, and three mile bridge, we have caught stuff like ramoras, puff fish and hard tails. And today we even got into a small mess of white trout, but more or less our week has sucked, fishing wise only I love Pensacola and truly hope to call home someday, but we brought ultra light tackle, med. Tackle, which handled a 4 pound salt cat fine enough, and some heavy tackle in case we find some big reds or something, anyways I was hOping someone could shed some light on where to snag some reds, blue fish, Spanish w/e if it fights and it isn't a puff, pig or cow fish etc were pretty interested, but at a loss, we are only here til Thursday and would really appreciate some advice.

I am 20 and have been coming to Pensacola my entire life, my dad and uncle are 44 and some of there fondest childhood memories, like my own were from ft Pickens, 3mb and all of town and we are trying to put a positive spin on our trip. 

Thanks and tight lines


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

I've been out there every weekend for awhile and still have not caught anything worth keepin either. But try catching some sand fleas where the waves break onto the shore i saw hundreds of them west of the pier. try catchin some reds them those. I have caught reds by the old pier. Flounder are out there too i dont think they will go after the fea's though.


----------

